# License Palm Beach FL



## HUDSONVALLEYEXT (Aug 29, 2006)

Does any one know the requirements to get a painting contractors License in Palm Beach county FL?


----------



## AFI (Sep 21, 2006)

Call 
Construction Industry Licensing Board of Palm Beach
100 Australian Avenue, Room 317
West Palm Beach, Fl 33406
Phone 561-233-5525
Fax 561-233-5554

good look

Art


----------



## HUDSONVALLEYEXT (Aug 29, 2006)

what were your requirements for where you got your license?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

You can dig around in here. http://www.pbcgov.com/default.htm

BTW, I think that they just moved to Jog Rd.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

http://www.contractors-license.org/

you could check out this link too....


----------



## HUDSONVALLEYEXT (Aug 29, 2006)

Teetorbilt how hard is it to find jobs in Jensen Beach?


----------

